
Jeff Atwood is trying to kill me - rs
http://ifdefined.com/blog/post/2008/10/Jeff-Atwood-is-trying-to-kill-me.aspx
======
rs
Oh.. I better put a warning.. its a bit of a long read, but somewhat light
hearted..

